# Tuna & Feminine Odor



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 5, 2011)

Sensitive subject but this is a new one for me.
I've recently lost 100+ lbs soley thru diet & exercise.  I'm working out with an amazing trainer and former fitness competitor.  In an effort to get my protein up & calories down, I'm eating tuna for the first time in my adult life.  I'm only eating high quality albacore tuna in water.  However, as soon as I started eating tuna, I noticed a fishy vaginal smell for the first time in my adult life.

Both my urine and the "cookies" smelled like tuna.  Uuuugh!  I've never had a problem with feminine odor, keep myself clean, eat lots of fruit (especially pineapple, yes it works!), wear cotton underwear, don't drink lots of beer, don't smoke,  no diseases, yada yada yada.  Just to be clear, more than one boyfriend has commented that I'm the cleanest woman they've been with so please no replies re keeping myself clean.   My question is a food-specific problem.  As soon as I stopped eating tuna, all's good!  As soon as I start eating tuna again, the smell returns.  

I've asked my trainer & body building friends.  No one seems to have a solution.  I've read other threads on the site but no one else has commented on this specific problem.  I know a lot of people eating clean before a competition have to be eating dozens of cans of tuna a week.  

Someone has to have some food or supplement to take counteract this "fishy" problem.  If not, I'm swearing off tuna.  Tuna or sex... not even a close call!  What good is a great new body if no man wants to come near the cookies!  LOL

HELP!


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2011)

Well the great thing about nutrition is that there are no "magic" foods that you must eat. If I were you, I'd just cut tuna out of the diet, problem solved. There's nothing in tuna nutritionally that you can't get anywhere else. Taste wise, it is unique, but that is all you'd really be giving up.

And yes, my piss sometimes smells like tuna when I eat it consistently. However, tuna ball stank ain't a problem for me.


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 10, 2011)

Its the tuna fish dear, cut it out and add more turkey,chix, and leans foods like that.


----------



## MDR (Jul 10, 2011)

Never heard of anything like this. Sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 10, 2011)

Usually that smell is your body telling you the balance of vaginal bacteria is off and you may have a yeast infection. 

Personally I cant' really do tuna anymore as a food source, especially a regular food source. I'll broil tilapia as my fish choice, and then fall back on tuna in a pouch (not the can) if I need to or for convenience (I often keep pouch tuna w/ me when I travel if I ever get stuck in an airport overnight or just need to eat). Personally, I'm also well beyond chicken these days - ground turkey and ground bison are my primary protein sources.

Try removing the tuna first. Then if nothing changes, go see your ob/gyn for some Diflucan or whatever they prescribe. 

Candida Diet


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2011)

MDR said:


> Never heard of anything like this. Sounds a bit fishy to me.



lol


----------



## Glycomann (Jul 10, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Usually that smell is your body telling you the balance of vaginal bacteria is off and you may have a yeast infection.
> 
> Personally I cant' really do tuna anymore as a food source, especially a regular food source. I'll broil tilapia as my fish choice, and then fall back on tuna in a pouch (not the can) if I need to or for convenience (I often keep pouch tuna w/ me when I travel if I ever get stuck in an airport overnight or just need to eat). Personally, I'm also well beyond chicken these days - ground turkey and ground bison are my primary protein sources.
> 
> ...


Sassy is right.  I use to work in clinical micro.  A wiff test, sniffing a swab, something we actually do in micro, if it smells "fishy' is an indication of bacterial vaginosis. Follow up  tests such as wet mount and KOH prep would help differentiate bacterial and yeast.. followed by culture and biochemical identification tests.  I know wet mount and whiff test sound dirty and nasty.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jul 10, 2011)

Eeew!

(sprays Lysol)


----------



## LittleV (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe try another fish! Since it is probably the tuna. I would go with salmon and marlin. I love those


----------



## ThicknCurvy (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all.

No infections per OB/GYN ... it's just the tuna ... thankfully.

Was hoping there was another food or supplement I could take to counteract whatever is going on biologically, but even the ever-fresh pineapple juice didn't do the trick. 

I'll try the packaged tuna to see if that makes a difference.  Absent that, unfortunately, it sounds like I'm just gonna have to eliminate tuna from the menu.


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Boogz1218 (Aug 1, 2011)

When I eat the canned chicken breast from costco in a pinch.....my urine smells like the water from the can.  It's a little beyond strange.  But when I take a leak while at the gym, I get kinda hungry


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 11, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> Eeew!
> 
> (sprays Lysol)



Not nice.



SFW said:


>





SFW said:


>



Seriously, Fancy, lol you are such a dick.


----------



## Schez (Sep 8, 2011)

stop eating tuna!!! there are so many other good sources of protein so try canned salmon or chicken, or broil up a batch of chicken or turkey breasts and freeze them till you need them. If you've determined that tuna is the problem, then cut it out - simples!


----------



## ExLe (Sep 12, 2011)

Just put this over your head board


----------



## ExLe (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they sell these at Amazon


----------



## dhyayi (Sep 14, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I think they sell these at Amazon



how can I find the amazon link ?


----------



## ExLe (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazon.com: Mabis Dmi Healthcare Combination Douche and Enemasystem with Water Bottle, Red, One: Health & Personal Care

And it even has good reviews!


----------



## unclem (Sep 18, 2011)

iam in shock on this one but sassy hit the nail on the head. wow!!!!!!!


----------



## ted8541 (Oct 21, 2011)

ThicknCurvy said:


> Sensitive subject but this is a new one for me.
> I've recently lost 100+ lbs soley thru diet & exercise.  I'm working out with an amazing trainer and former fitness competitor.  In an effort to get my protein up & calories down, I'm eating tuna for the first time in my adult life.  I'm only eating high quality albacore tuna in water.  However, as soon as I started eating tuna, I noticed a fishy vaginal smell for the first time in my adult life.
> 
> Both my urine and the "cookies" smelled like tuna.  Uuuugh!  I've never had a problem with feminine odor, keep myself clean, eat lots of fruit (especially pineapple, yes it works!), wear cotton underwear, don't drink lots of beer, don't smoke,  no diseases, yada yada yada.  Just to be clear, more than one boyfriend has commented that I'm the cleanest woman they've been with so please no replies re keeping myself clean.   My question is a food-specific problem.  As soon as I stopped eating tuna, all's good!  As soon as I start eating tuna again, the smell returns.
> ...



I hear the best solution is to eat lots of asparagus with your tuna.


----------



## ted8541 (Oct 21, 2011)

SFW said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  Holy shit that's hilarious.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice bump...

This was a classic thread...

We never heard (or smelled) from Thickncurvy again...

Stinky bitch...


----------

